# Help identify



## shindrr (Nov 22, 2010)

Could anyone help id this bike/tricycle.   I always called it a big wheel when I was a kid, but I know it wasnt the same company.  I cannot find any identifying marks on any of the pictures I have.  This was lost to me years ago when parents divorced,  been trying to find one for 5 years now.  I received it for a christmas present around 1977 or 1978.
We live in valdosta georgia if that helps. Parents cant remember any details.  Thanks for any help


----------

